# How Long Did You Plan



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

Before you started building?

I'm on my fourth design for bench work and fifth or sixth layout design.
I'm sort of anxious to order track and build my bench work, but so far every design is better than the last.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

No matter how much you plan you'll end up changing it. I plan and plan and finally decide on an overall layout plan (how I want to use it, what mainline will fit, etc.), but as you lay the track and get an overall feel for the trackwork you'll change up spurs, etc.

I tore apart my first layout (11x13) and built a larger one (it's probably 16x18 now) and I've thought about tearing this one up and doing something different again....


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

When I moved into my current house in early May 2011, all my model railroad stuff had been packed up for almost 6 years. I had quite a bit of track and hundreds of peices of rolling stock and dozens of buildings. My main intent in buying a new house was to build a model railroad that would keep me busy the rest of my life. 
The design of the house, a rambler with full, unfinished basement, a little over 2000 square feet with all utilities and staircase in the center. 
I began putting up drywall in Oct 2011 with a rough idea of what I wanted in the layout. I finished the drywall work by the end of December 2011, complete with sky blue paint for the ceiling and walls. I left the lower 40" of wall exposing the studs to attach benchwork to. In January 2012, I had the basic design of the layout etched on paper without actual measurements and began the first benchwork. I worked on it through the cold months and by spring I had 6 1/2 scale miles of double track mainline with broad sweeping curves, a large sorting yard, a large coaling facility that could hold over 100 hoppers and an intermodal facility that was 75' from end to end. Smaller industries would go in later on. One of the features of the layout would be a signal system with block detection. I'm working on that part now and have completed 1/3 of the layout using the TrainController Silver software. I have a bit of the hard board skirting installed on the signaled part of the layout just to see how it would work. I'm pleased and will use that skirting procedure for the rest of the layout. 
I've had a few freinds over to run trains, primarily to identify and correct any track problems. Now, I can put a couple trains in motion and leave them running for hours without any problem. 
The power system is Digitrax using one command station and two boosters. The scenery plan is to use the photo backdrops from Backdrops.com and blend the 3D scenery into the backdrop. Yeah, I'll probably need at least 300 feet of backdrop, but it will look great.
I rently finished building the 3 tack staging yard with a double track lead going down to it. The staging yard will hold about 120 cars and the 5 storage tracks will hold another 150 cars.
The roadbed is all 3/4" plywood cut to shape and that is attached to verticle panels of 3/8" plywood which is attached to 2x4s stilts that are in turn attached to the 2x4 floor plates that are anchored to the floor. Where the railroad runs along the wall, the 3/8" plywood is attached to the exposed studs.

This video shows about half of the layout. Still in the exposed wood stage.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seemed like months for me.... but I probably spent about a month designing and redesigning. In the end, I think it would have went faster for me if I was able to sort out what was most important to me to have on the layout. As I am sure you have found out, there are many choices to make, many give and takes. I also learned that the smaller sized layouts require better planning as there is less room for on-the-fly changes. Focus on what you realistically want and go for it.


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

While I've been thinking about a layout for years I've only been planning for a week or so.
I keep changing my bench work plans, trying to best utilize the space.

I have an 8'x13' space. I was trying to avoid a lift up or crawl under section but I realized I can best utilize the space if I build a short lift up section. My latest plan is basically going around the wall, though one side will be free standing due to a door and closet being on that side.

I want a good sized yard for switching and a mainline loop so I can just let a train run.
I'd like a reversing loop but may just go with a wye in one corner.

I'll plug in various industries as I go. I have no plans for any bodies of water or streams, though I would like some mountain scenery with grades.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Due to lack of space mine is built around existing shelves and cupboards so I still have access to the contents.......but I've added to it 3 times now


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is a plan?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eventually, you have to either tinkle or get off the potty.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> What is a plan?


I plan 3ft, lay track. plan 3ft, lay track. plan 3ft, lay track.:smokin:

50ft later, i'm back where i started. except 1ft high and 1ft to the left.:rippedhand:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cole226 said:


> I plan 3ft, lay track. plan 3ft, lay track. plan 3ft, lay track.:smokin:
> 
> 50ft later, i'm back where i started. except 1ft high and 1ft to the left.:rippedhand:


A hammer will fix that.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, i know. just didn't know i needed that big a one:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> What is a plan?


:laugh:

I'm thinking of just buying a bunch of flex and an assortment of turnouts and seeing where I end up.
I do need some idea of how much to buy though, or my train will be sitting where it ran off the rails while I drive to the hobby shop again.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

AKjeff,

I will let you know if I ever start building.

Pookybear


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

As far as buying track, I didn't really sit down to figure it out to approximate within a few feet. I just bought several bundles of 100 pieces of code 100 then I decided to go with code 83 so I bought a few bundles of 100 pieces of code 83 track. The road bed was common, so I bought about 7 or so boxes of Midland cork road bed. I knew I would need few turnouts for crossovers so I bought a few sets of #10 turnouts, rights and lefts so I had them on hand when I felt that a crossover was needed.


----------

